# Another Autobrite Magifoam Test



## ScoobyDan

After reading several reviews about Magifoam I decided to order some and it was promptly delivered the following day. :thumb:
I have been itching to try it since it arrived and today the temperature finally rose above zero so I set about thawing out all my gear. After 3 kettles full of water the hose was finally working and I was good to go.

Firstly I added about an inch of product to my HD lance and topped it up with warm water.









My Scooby hadn't been washed for about 3 weeks and was covered in salt and general grime and was looking pretty sorry for itself.

















I gave the car a good covering of foam which left it looking like this.

































I left the car for 10 minutes while I made a brew and when I came back there was still loads of foam clinging to the car so I went back inside to finish my brew.

























Brew finished I came back outside 20 mins after applying the foam and it was still nice and thick and showing no signs of drying out.

















































By now it was clear that the Magifoam has an excellent dwell time as promised but I was getting cold and bored so I decided to rinse the car and see how much dirt had been removed. To say I was impressed is an understatement but I will let the pics do the talking.

























































































As you can see the car was virtually clean, even the wheels ! Now there was the odd bit of staining from inground dirt here and there but nothing much and lets remember this product is designed to be a pre wash product not a TFR. I actually did wash the car with buckets and mitts afterwards but to be honest it really made very little difference. 
Magifoam is without doubt the best pre wash foam I have tried.


----------



## Avanti

I'm nearly out of AG PW, so will give this a go in the new year :thumb:
Thanks for the review :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey

This looks tip top Dan Im waiting till the weather is a little warmer to test it out but looks very promising. I tried the brite gel out a few weeks back on 3 month covered wheels and that also had amazing results, I have to say this looks like another good product from Autobrite..


----------



## GR33N

Avanti said:


> I'm nearly out of AG PW, so will give this a go in the new year :thumb:
> Thanks for the review :thumb:


It is great stuff :thumb: Almost unbelievable how well is cleans


----------



## amiller

What pw please?


----------



## ScoobyDan

With the Scooby looking nice and clean I decided to turn my attentions to the Mondeo.
This was probably even dirtier than the Scoob.










































As before I made up a mix of Magifoam with about an inch of product in the 1 litre lance bottle topped up with warm water and again this produced a nice thick foam.


































I left the foam to dwell for 20 mins and when I returned the car looked like this.










































At this point daylight was starting to fade so I rinsed the car off which left it looking like this.


































































I was even happier with the results on the Mondeo than the Scooby and after a little Very Cherry on the wheels the touchless wash was complete.:thumb:

All that was left to do was put everything away and park my baby back in the drive


----------



## ScoobyDan

amiller said:


> What pw please?


Wickes own brand (Lavor) 160 bar.


----------



## spursfan

Wow, that looks like really good stuff Dan, how long did the Foam last on the Driveway?
I think after reading this review i will be ordering som soon

Kev


----------



## Avanti

ScoobyDan said:


> Wickes own brand (Lavor) 160 bar.


Is that the blue or yellow one?
I have the yellow one, now coming up to 4yrs old :thumb:


----------



## OKona

Avanti, may I ask why avanti ? Anything relating to tamiya by any chance ?


----------



## ScoobyDan

spursfan said:


> Wow, that looks like really good stuff Dan, how long did the Foam last on the Driveway?
> I think after reading this review i will be ordering som soon
> 
> Kev


If I hadn't rinsed it away it would probably still be there now. 
To be honest I didn't think it was much worse than any other foam I have used.


----------



## Avanti

OKona said:


> Avanti, may I ask why avanti ? Anything relating to tamiya by any chance ?




I'm on about the power washer unit


----------



## ScoobyDan

Avanti said:


> Is that the blue or yellow one?
> I have the yellow one, now coming up to 4yrs old :thumb:


Blue one with the built in hose reel.
First one broke when it was about 34 months old but Wickes replaced it and gave me a new receipt with another 3 year warranty ! :thumb:


----------



## GR33N

You could start a proper little polish style car wash with a pressure washer and 5L of magifoam :lol:


----------



## Avanti

ScoobyDan said:


> Blue one with the built in hose reel.
> First one broke when it was about 34 months old but Wickes replaced it and gave me a new receipt with another 3 year warranty ! :thumb:


That's good, I know Spitfire did not have a good Lavor experience, but I find the machine superb and one reason I suggest folk go the extra on the purchase of a machine, if this one ever died I would still go for the Best 28 or equivalent. :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Thanks Dan

Good to know it works as I have a litre in the garage waiting to be used once the weather is better (tomorrow I hope :thumb


----------



## yin

Just ordered based on this review to try for myself :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan

Just looked outside and its been raining and both cars are beading nicely so it doesn't seem to have stripped off what was remaining of the Werkstat Acrylic I applied several weeks ago.


----------



## OKona

Avanti said:


> I'm on about the power washer unit


Thats I no then lol I was talking about your user name ! An Avanti is a vintage rc racing buggy made by tamiya lol google it


----------



## Avanti

OKona said:


> Thats I no then lol I was talking about your user name ! An Avanti is a vintage rc racing buggy made by tamiya lol google it


Oh I see 
I was getting a bit paranoid as if you change one of the letters in the brand you mention, then you have the name of my daughter, and as it's her birthday this week and I'm having a runnings with the Mums on another forum, I was putting 2+2 together to make 5


----------



## hender1

Cant believe how powerful a product this seems to be, have ordered some there and cant wait to give it a try myself.


----------



## OKona

Oh I do see how that could on set paranoia lol that's a bit werid 
Sounds like a cool name !


----------



## divine3779

That's some really impressive stuff!! To be that powerful it must have a very strong alkaline base surely?


----------



## Chevy

yin said:


> Just ordered based on this review to try for myself :thumb:


I just ordered a lance and magifoam.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## hender1

Chevy said:


> I just ordered a lance and magifoam.
> 
> Thanks for the review.


Me 2 :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Looks to be more effective than my current foam (Hyperwash) so I'll give it a try. Mark - have sent you another pm before I put my order in.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Did you rinse both cars before applying snow foam? 

Or straight on with the snow foam?

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyDan

GolfFanBoy said:


> Looks to be more effective than my current foam (Hyperwash) so I'll give it a try. Mark - have sent you another pm before I put my order in.


Hyperwash WAS my favourite foam until now. Magifoam is in a different league.


----------



## ScoobyDan

getthewheelsinl said:


> Did you rinse both cars before applying snow foam?
> 
> Or straight on with the snow foam?
> 
> Thanks


Straight on with the foam . :thumb:
It had rained a little earlier though so the cars weren't bone dry.


----------



## blackS2000

I used my Magifoam today on my youngest's 3 mth old black Mito and can agree totally on it's cleaning ability:thumb:

Tomorrow it's going to be used on a Volvo C30, a Ford Ka and the ultimate test -

My:wave: black Honda S2000 .


----------



## AKFM

hender1 said:


> Me 2 :thumb:


me 3 :thumb: hope it works well on my black 182?


----------



## Ascona 1.3S

Thats very nice stuff you have but were you did buy it is it possible for me to buy it too when i am in Austria ?

I really like your Subaru ^^


----------



## ScoobyDan

I got it from the link below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189717

Not sure if they deliver to Austria or not but I am sure Mark from Autobrite will do his best to help you. Below is a link to his website

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.asp

Thanks for the nice comments about my Subaru.


----------



## Throbber

Looks amazing, thanks for posting.

I have been using (and very impressed) with BH Auto Foam, this is now running out and due for replacement.

The Magifoam looks up for the job, just concerned it might be too powerful (if that's possible).

Would it strip wax/sealant?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silky

wee quick question about using the foam, as im waiting on a lance and foam coming 

is it better to put it straight on the car or give the car a good rinse first ?


----------



## alan hanson

is there a group buy on the 1litre bottles anywhere at all? would be very interested?


----------



## Tweak

Autobrite released this about a month after I'd bought 10 litres of their supa snow foam =[ Needless to say I wasn't impressed lol and I've only scratched the surface of the supa snow foam, so I shan't be getting any of this any time soon =[


----------



## AKFM

does it strip the wax/ sealant on the car this product?


----------



## Tweak

AKFM said:


> does it strip the wax/ sealant on the car this product?


As far as I am aware it is PH-neutral, so I should be safe to use and do as much damage as a normal wash to you're wax/sealant.


----------



## AKFM

thats great, im not holding back with the snow foam for my first time using it


----------



## ScoobyDan

Had quite a bit of rain last night and both cars were still beading nicely this morning so it doesn't appear to strip Werkstat sealant. Will post a couple of beading shots later of the Subaru which hadn't had an lsp top up for several weeks. Managed to get out between the showers this morning to add another layer of Werkstat but the pics were taken before.


----------



## ScoobyDan

As promised, a few more pics.


































And a couple more after a coat of Werkstat Acrylic.


----------



## AKFM

wow thats stunning mate


----------



## [email protected]

silky said:


> wee quick question about using the foam, as im waiting on a lance and foam coming
> 
> is it better to put it straight on the car or give the car a good rinse first ?


Up to you mate, personal preference really. Depending on the soil on the car. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

alan hanson said:


> is there a group buy on the 1litre bottles anywhere at all? would be very interested?


Maybe worth a shot mate, RRP on a litre is £9.99 + £4.50 postage, GB price would be £6.50 per litre + £4.50 postage:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

AKFM said:


> does it strip the wax/ sealant on the car this product?


Nope mate:thumb:


----------



## gt140silver

Great post ScoobyDan, Magiofoam is a great product. 

As I said on another post I'm glad I got it as I was beginning to think the whole snow foam thing was an expensive gimmick!

And boy do I love that scooby! First class example.


----------



## AygoGUMMY

Looks fantastic... I might well order myself some! It'll be the first time I've used snow foam!...


----------



## MilesBetter

*Nice!!!*

Nice Looking Scoob and Jeffs Rocks on White :thumb: I am now a Jeffs Convert 

BTW what spec is it... WRX/STI... I have lost touch a bit as had Evo's last couple of yeas after I sold my Scoobs (*smiles* on scoobynet) IMO I think the Hawkeye is the best looking shape and white its mint..I fancied the Litcho's Hawkeye White Spec-C Type RA myself 

Have just got in from playing with the Magifoam myself and will post up yet another test when uploaded pics into Photobucket ..I totally recommend this stuff and is almost zero touch apart from the drying:thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan

steve_70 said:


> Nice Looking Scoob and Jeffs Rocks on White :thumb: I am now a Jeffs Convert
> 
> BTW what spec is it... WRX/STI... I have lost touch a bit as had Evo's last couple of yeas after I sold my Scoobs (*smiles* on scoobynet) IMO I think the Hawkeye is the best looking shape and white its mint..I fancied the Litcho's Hawkeye White Spec-C Type RA myself
> 
> Have just got in from playing with the Magifoam myself and will post up yet another test when uploaded pics into Photobucket ..I totally recommend this stuff and is almost zero touch apart from the drying:thumb:


Its a 2.5 STI Type UK but the motor has been rebuilt with forged internals including Cosworth pistons and a billet crank, pretty much everything has been upgraded under the bonnet including turbo, intercooler, injectors, twin plate clutch etc. etc. Its running 464 bhp but am hoping to get a billet wheel for the turbo and a methanol map in the new year, hopefully that should see it near the magic 500 bhp:thumb:

I read your write up on the Magifoam, glad you are liking it too.


----------



## MilesBetter

ScoobyDan said:


> Its a 2.5 STI Type UK but the motor has been rebuilt with forged internals including Cosworth pistons and a billet crank, pretty much everything has been upgraded under the bonnet including turbo, intercooler, injectors, twin plate clutch etc. etc. Its running 464 bhp but am hoping to get a billet wheel for the turbo and a methanol map in the new year, hopefully that should see it near the magic 500 bhp:thumb:
> 
> I read your write up on the Magifoam, glad you are liking it too.


Nice :thumb:

I had a Litcho/Powerstation Forester STI and before that (amongst others) a STI ver5 wagon, had a forged build by Len at Subaru4You (if they are still going) and mapped by Pat 'The Map' Herbon, had a JDM STI9 Spec-C Nitrided Crank, Eagle Rods, ACL bearings, Mahle Pistons, later heads, Harvey wrapped/ ported headers, parallel fuel mod, etc etc


----------

